# A tv question... Help!



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Okay, I know I am pulling at straws here but here goes: About 9,10 years back thier was an animation on CBS and I am wondering if this sounds familiar to any one:A white Persion cat named Dinah who dies at the end and had something to do with a piano; thats all I remember  THIS DRIVING ME NUTS! so long ago, so probably no one will, but ya never know


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Now this has been driving me nutz too.
I am trying to figure it out.
the recollection is soooo vague.
I want to know what it was.


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

I know what it is! I know what it is!!!

BTW dawn, congrats on your new baby! i havn't talked to you in like, forever!!

ANyhoo, about the cartton, it's one of the cartoons from a "series" of cartoons made into a movie called Garfield and His 9 Lives (or garfield's 9 lives...)

I know the cartoon you mentioned has nothing to do with garfield, but trust me, ti's from there. there were lots of cute cat stories, not all about garfield, i used to love that cartoon. i actually have it taped off the TV. i would watch it all the time.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

This so cool! you rock Ashdyre, thanks! They show those kind of things now, pretty sad that a new generation of kids won't have shows like that to remember  A very sweet and sad show; oh,well.


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

LOL. Thanks, and no prob! 

I'm sure you could find a copy of it somehwere online if you looked


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I think the series was called "Garfield and Friends".


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

Wasn't Garfield & Friends. I watch it on Toon Disney. That's the one with two Garfield shows & inbetween them is the farm animal...thing.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Ahh...I remembered there were other cartoons with Garfield and Friends just couldn't remember if there was more than one sketch in between.


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

Yeah, the one i'm talking about was actually a movie...


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh right, I remember other feature movies, like Garfield in Paradise and Garfied's Halloween -- that pirate in the Halloween special used to scare me so much!


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

I remember those movies...good times,good times 8) the Halloween Garfield was really creepy 8O.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh that Halloween one used to scare me so much when I was little. We had it on tape and I always closed my eyes when Garfield went to get the treasure...and the story about Dinah was so sweet. 

Basically it is the story of a little girl who got a white kitten (Dinah) as a present and they grew up together...the girl learned how to play the piano and the whole time Dinah would sit on top of it. The girl became a professional pianist and Dinah was always there, the girl had a baby, etc. Then the very last night of Dinahs life, the girl picked her up, put her on the piano and gave the best performance ever. Dinah passed away on the piano that night. Ok now Im sad!!!


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

I know!!!    

I always cried when i saw that one... does anyone remember the egyptian exceprt fromt hat movie? it actually had garfield and odie in it... that one scared me soooooo much... they were buried alive! :S in a crypt in the pyramid! *shudders* so scary!

I never saw the halloween one though


----------

